# Adresses utiles



## Anthony (19 Janvier 2015)

Adresses utiles​
*Spécifications du W3C :*

HTML 4.01, XHTML 1.0, XHTML 1.1, XHTML 2.0 (en cours)
CSS level 1, CSS level 2, CSS level 3 (en cours)
Les autres spécificiations
Les spécifications en français

*Outils de validations :*

Validateur HTML du W3C
Installation du validateur HTML du W3C sur Mac OS X

Validateur CSS du W3C
Validateur Atom et RSS

*Outils de développement web :*

*WYSIWYG* (_What You See Is What You Get = Ce que vous voyez est ce que vous obtenez_) *:*
Macromedia Dreamweaver [payant]
Freeway (SoftPress) [payant]
Adobe GoLive [payant]
NVU [gratuit]
RapidWeaver [payant]

*Editeurs de texte :*
BBEdit [payant]
BorakHTML [gratuit]
skEdit [payant]
Smultron [gratuit]
SubEthaEdit [payant pour usage commercial]
TacoHTMLEdit [gratuit]
TextMate [payant]
TextWrangler [gratuit]
Coda [payant]

*Utilitaires :*
CharacterPal [widget]
CSSEdit [application]
Browsershots.org [web] : visualiser son site sur d'autres plateformes
Firebug : extension Firefox pour le développement web (parcours arbre DOM, debug JavaScript)
Selenium : outil de test automatique de site web


*Systèmes de génération automatique de pages web (Content Management System) :*

*CMSimple*
*GuppY*
*Itseasy*
*Joomla*
JoomlaFrance

*MODx Content Management System*
*PHP-Nuke*
*SPIP*
Installation de SPIP sur Mac OS X

*TeamZone*
*TextPattern*
Explication du principe de fonctionnement
Explication des balises

*Typo3*

*Systèmes de weblogs (ou blogs) :*

*b2evolution*
*blosxom*
*DotClear*
Le petit dotclear illustré

*MovableType*
*Thingamablog*
*WordPress*

*Sites consacrés au web :*

All HTML : site dédié à tous les langages du web les plus courants (HTML, Javascript, PHP, ...)
OpenWeb : recueil d'articles sur les technologies modernes du web (XHTML, CSS, ECMAScript)
L'altruiste : cours (très complet) sur les différents langages du web
Self HTML : articles et exemples sur la création de page web soi-même (français et allemand)
W3 Schools : nombreux tutoriaux ou exemples sur les langages du web (en anglais)
A list apart : web design articles and tutorials
Index DOT HTML et CSS : index, hiérarchie des balises HTML-CSS, et historique du HTML
CYBERcodeur.net : réflexions sur les standards du web
SiteDuZer0 : cours PHP et HTML pour débutants
OpQuast : ensembles d'articles sur les "bonnes pratiques" du web
infini l'encyclopédie : initiation aux principaux langages du web
DesignInteractif.net : blog sur le design et l'ergonomie de sites webs
Web Developer's Handbook : liste de liens intéressants sur divers sujets du développement web
Pompage.net : articles divers sur le web
CSS - Contents and compatibility : tableau des compatibilités CSS par navigateur
A Guide to CSS Support in Email : tableau des compatibilités CSS par client e-mail

*Tutoriaux, cours, articles ou exemples : HTML, XHTML et CSS :*

CSS Zen Garden : démonstration de la puissance des CSS par l'exemple
Little Boxes : exemples en CSS de présentations courantes sur le web
MeyerWeb : quelques exemples CSS pour personnes avancées
Listamatic : nombreux exemples de menus réalisés en CSS avec l'aide de listes HTML
Alsacreations : cours, astuces et tutoriels CSS et XHTML
Index des balises : toutes les balises XHTML 1.1, leurs attributs, leur hiérarchie
Tutoriel XHTML et CSS : pour débutant, explique pas à pas comment créer son site web en XHTML-CSS
Article sur les tableaux en CSS : en quoi la mise en page par tableaux est-elle stupide : problèmatique, solutions
Jeffrey Zeldman : quelques articles intéressants, rien que le site réalisé en XHTML-CSS vaut le coup d'oeil
htmldog.com : guides HTML et CSS pour développeurs débutants et avancés
style master podGuide : guide CSS pour iPod en anglais
Développer avec les standards webs : recommandations et conseils pratiques

*JavaScript :*

L'éditeur JavaScript : scripts paramétrables, cours, forums

*Langages de scripts (serveur) :*

*Perl*
Site de référence
Documentation Perl

*PHP*
Site de référence
Manuel PHP officiel en français
Nexen.net
PHPdebutant
PHPFrance
PHPIndex
PHP sur Mac OS X

*Python*
Site de référence
Cours complet en français

*Ruby on Rails*
Site de référence


----------

